
180 days in San Francisco - jakozaur
https://medium.com/@gkossakowski/180-days-in-san-francisco-d768a9351806
======
chmaynard
Proposed long-range plan:

1\. Make yourself indispensable. Become that 10x developer you spoke of in
your post.

2\. Tell management that you're only willing to continue working with them
under the condition that you're allowed to work remotely.

3\. Get the hell out of San Francisco.

